# thumb release vs wrist strap release



## livetohunt (Jan 16, 2009)

Why don't more hunters use the thumb releases? It seems like almost everyone including myself use the wrist strap releases like a scott. What are the advantages and disadvantages of a thumb release for hunting? I am not talking about a back tension release but a standard thumb release..


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 16, 2009)

Most thumb releases cost more don't they? I would think that would be a factor.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 16, 2009)

*I'm glad you asked,,,*

I'd like to know, too. I see some releases left hanging on the bow D loop until ready to shoot. I've always used Scott Lil Goose and similar releases. Nothing at all that I don't like about them, but I am curious about the other types.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 16, 2009)

I just personally do not like thumb button style releases.  I know some folks that do hunt with handhelds, most thumb buttons but a few that actually use a back tension hinge style.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 16, 2009)

*I hunted with one for two seasons*

It was convenient to have it hanging on the d-loop when I went to grab it.It was also nice not to worry about your wrist strapped release being in the way when you shopped for something in your backpack or making noise by banging against a video camera or something...

The one drawback for me was that if you weren't very careful when grabbing it and your bow off the bow hanger,it was easy to bump it and "release"it off your bowstring and have a release 20' below you on the ground with a quickness....


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 16, 2009)

U talking about the type that David Blanton uses?  Don't look too comfy to me.


----------



## braintree (Jan 16, 2009)

I have never shot a thumb release simply because I did not know what it did to you're shot.  I assume that it lengthens you're draw length a little correct?


----------



## jvdeerhunter (Jan 16, 2009)

thumb releases actually are not as critical because when you move your thumb only a smal portion of you arm is affected but when you use your index finger most of your arm is affected by the movement whch in could affect your shot.
i love them but they are a little pricey.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 16, 2009)

*Sure they must work*

But I'm cheap, and have been using the same wrist strap release for some 13 years.   A squirt of WD40 to the mechanism brings it back.  

Never spent a bunch of money on other stuff that works, if my stuff works.


----------



## Player4211 (Jan 16, 2009)

The price i believe is the biggest reason alot do not shoot them. Most of the time your set point is almost the exact same. There is no extra movement when you trigger the release. Which is one of the main reasons of tighter groups. I made the switch this past year and love it. I also carry a wrist strap back up in my pack which i did even when i shot wrist straps only. If you know someone who has one give it a try you be suprised how much you like it.


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Jan 16, 2009)

It would feel awkward using a thumb release, because on any gun you shoot it's a trigger and iI feel more comfortable to use my pointer finger.


----------



## ECO (Jan 17, 2009)

I shoot a Scott Silverhorn.  I liked the ability to easily take it off and put it back on the string quickly.  Thought about a thumb release for the same reasons, but, with my luck would drop it and would have to carry 4 instead of 1 back up.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Jan 18, 2009)

*thumb button*

I use a carter target 4 on my hunting rig. The biggest advantage for me is that I can hook it to my d-loop till I'm ready to shoot. this allows me to leave My hands free to rattle or grunt without my wrist release interfering and clanking on something.


----------



## mudhawg (Jan 18, 2009)

i made the swith to thumb release a couple months ago.  I love it, felt a little different at first, but its a lot quieter in my opinion, and not having something strapped to my wrist is great.  Do still carry my old release in my pack though, just in case.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel like I have more control with a strap release.

Plus, I am afraid  I will knock it off and have it fall 20 feet.


----------



## GordonP (Jan 19, 2009)

*releases*

Any release that doesn't knock my teeth out is a good release.


----------



## KPreston (Jan 19, 2009)

*Release!!!!!!!*

My Son and I both use a carter target 4 thumb release for hunting. I have never had mine fall to the ground but I do carry a spare! I use a back tension release for all the indoor, 3D and field shoots and it just feels natural to me.  Try one and you will never go back.  KP.


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 19, 2009)

The thumb release feels more natural to me even though I currently use the wrist release. I am going to switch this year to a thumb release and see how it goes...Also, it seems like your knuckles would be a better anchor when using a thumb release..
Does anyone know if it lengthens your draw any? To me, it seems like it may lengthen my draw 1/4 to 1/2 inch.


----------



## gpigate (Jan 19, 2009)

I used a thumb release for a while until I found that I shot better with a wrist release.  had a tendency to punch when using a thumb release.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 20, 2009)

I use an old crackshot that i've had for 15 years, i have weak wrist and i can pull straight back with no problem with a thumb release.


----------



## gpigate (Jan 20, 2009)

i will say that it was easier to draw with a thumb release... im actually still recovering from switching to a wrist release.... which all points to bad form  i have since straightened that out.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a crackshot as well. Hadn't really paid much attention to it till reading this thread. I shot with it it a lot over the past few days. I don't think I'll ever use another wrist release. My grouping was a TON better. My bow seemed a lot quieter, and simple enough the wrist release positioning isn't very comfortable. One fella mentioned that being his trigger finger. Unless you usually shoot deer gangster style with the gun tilted to the side, that's one mighty uncomfortable trigger. Thumb release seems a lot more active as well.


----------

